# electronic level



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw a video of a guy setting his table saw blade with a device that is magnetic and attaches to the saw blade and reads the tilt angle of the blade.
What is this device called.
My old table saw is very difficult to set at a proper angle, you have to get down on the floor to see the angle that you are setting.
I believe this would be much easier for us old guys.

David


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Wixey


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup ..........Wixey


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

go to the head of the class...

*Tilt Box...*

no battery issues...
doesn't get the jitters...
auto **** off really works...


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

That looks like a handy tool!

Joe


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you get one, make sure it doesn't run on coin cell batteries. The new Wixey's (type 2) use a AAA. I have the older ones, and I have to take the battery out after use. Not a huge pain, but a pain none the less


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

There are a bunch of these digital angle gauges on the market. I had the original Wixley and it finally bought the farm. I replaced with a newer model that gives you absolute level and relative level. Just remember that these tools are plus or minus 0.02 degrees. Since they are only about 1.5" long you get a relatively good indication of level but has variances that are not meant for real precision work.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The new Wixey Digital Angle Gauge runs on two AAA batteries and has a backlit readout. It is astonishingly precise. Runs about $30 on Amazon and I suggest you use it before you start ripping or making cuts. My saw almost always stays right on, but not all do. The pix is of the Wixey at a 22.5 angle the other at 90. You set the Wixey on the table, prest on, the press the zero set button. Then move it to the fully raised blade and adjust to the angle you want. Quick, easy.

The pix at 90 is the older model without the rear illumination. You can see how much nicer it is to read the new one.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

The Wixey isn't just for table saws -- I use it almost every day that I'm woodworking. Today, it was on a bandsaw and a jig.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

I have one from Igaging sold by Timbecon here in Oz.
Seems ok, it'll get more work soon, as I'll be cutting a few angles for buffet legs.
This has a rechargeable battery, which trumps all y'all's battery choices! 

https://www.timbecon.com.au/3rd-gen-anglecube-bevel-gauge


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

go dead nut accurate and no batteries...
KISS/MISS...
sets to the plane of the tool table over a wider length rather than a just a spot..

.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> go dead nut accurate and no batteries...


Do you have to wind it up?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Funny, I've seen them for years and just bought mine last week. Wixey works great.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Been a fan for several years. Prefer the new one as outlined by Tom. Adaptable to multiple uses as well. Used it to set the table angle on my Ridgid spindle sander and drill press platform. They have also been added to the DEWalt 735 and the Max drum sander.


----------



## Jimmy Dee (Oct 31, 2012)

*Electronic Level*

Tom, is it a big "pain" to change the batteries? I have the old model and it is difficult to remove and replace the plastic cover to access the battery. 

Don


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is rechargeable. 
https://www.amazon.com/iGaging-Digi...QYCH8V25ERK&psc=1&refRID=NHTR8FHFGQYCH8V25ERK


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

roofner said:


> Here is rechargeable.
> https://www.amazon.com/iGaging-Digi...QYCH8V25ERK&psc=1&refRID=NHTR8FHFGQYCH8V25ERK


Yes, similar to mine. But make sure it's the Version 3 model before buying. Some vendors may still be selling previous models


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I ordered one from Rockler. 29.95 (back lit).

David


----------



## RickKr (Dec 30, 2018)

kp91 said:


> If you get one, make sure it doesn't run on coin cell batteries. The new Wixey's (type 2) use a AAA. I have the older ones, and I have to take the battery out after use. Not a huge pain, but a pain none the less


Interesting. I currently have three of the older iGaging Angle Cubes and have had no problems with the batteries and they are the coin battery type. I did have to replace the battery in my original one once, but that was after a couple of years of use. 

I see iGaging now has a rechargeable battery version, via USB connection. That is cool, but since I haven't had problems with batteries, not much of a value to me. Backlite is cool too, but again, no real issues without it for me.
https://www.amazon.com/iGaging-Angle-Cube/dp/B01FB5WXNK

I use these for setting angles on my metal machining vertical knee mill, woodworking equipment (table saw, bandsaw, miter saw, disk sander) and sharpening angle setting (Viel 1x42 belt grinder and Tormek T8). I keep one with each set of machines. I destroyed my original one by flinging it off the belt grinder when I turned it on before taking the angle cube off the platen. 

I checked their accuracy with several methods of precision angle setting and found them to be well within acceptable ranges, especially for woodworking and sharpening. 0.15º was the maximum error and most were 0.0º. The maximum error occurred on my (import) machinist's square and a adjustable vernier angle setting block. Tells me I need to get a quality, domestic set of machinist's squares and the angle block setting was more likely user related. 

It is important to be sure the magnets are clear of any magnetic particles (eg. my metal working activities) as any small particle could throw it off. That is one reason I have several, so my woodworking one doesn't see those, but I still check all of them to be sure they are clean. 

Rick


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

RickKr said:


> Interesting. I currently have three of the older iGaging Angle Cubes and have had no problems with the batteries and they are the coin battery type. I did have to replace the battery in my original one once, but that was after a couple of years of use.


Rick,

I love my digital devices, but if I leave the batteries in my Wixey or my cheap digital calipers, etc.. they always seem to be dead when I need them. If I take them out, they seem to last forever.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Jimmy Dee said:


> Tom, is it a big "pain" to change the batteries? I have the old model and it is difficult to remove and replace the plastic cover to access the battery.
> 
> Don


Easy, pull open a cover and drop in two AAA cells, close the cover. Much easier than the old model. I gave my old one to my son in law. Its flat battery lasted many years, unlike most flat battery devices. I also have it on my 735 DeWalt, which makes planing to a specific thickness a breeze. And I have used it to set the vertical on my sliding miter saw.


----------



## RickKr (Dec 30, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> ...snip...I also have it on my 735 DeWalt, which makes planing to a specific thickness a breeze. ...snip...


Curious. How are you using the angle cube to set thickness on your planer? I have the same planer, but with a DRO on it (Wixey), which works great for setting thickness, but I do not get how an angle cube could be used for it.

Rick


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RickKr said:


> Curious. How are you using the angle cube to set thickness on your planer? I have the same planer, but with a DRO on it (Wixey), which works great for setting thickness, but I do not get how an angle cube could be used for it.
> 
> Rick


I have the Wixey brand unit for planers. Don't use the angel finder for the planer. Sorry, didn't make that clear.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I use my old one on everything not just a table saw. I also used it recently on my jointer. I needed to joint some threshold boards at 45 degrees for my iRobot vacuum. It was having problems bouncing over the 90 degree thresholds.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep, those and digital calipers. 

Battery flat every time I go to use them......LOL


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought all the digital gadgets and every one always has dead batteries when I tried to use em. So I've gone back to dial devices. Mechanices in this case beats electronics.


----------



## JGC (Aug 2, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Yep, those and digital calipers.
> 
> Battery flat every time I go to use them......LOL


Yep, the cheap digital calipers are fantastic things ... if you just want to use them for scribing lines, 'cos no batteries required for that function ... ;-)

In case you don't know, with the cheap digital calipers, you are only ever switching off the display. The electronics are still powered up so that the unit knows where it is when you switch it on, or it powers up automatically because the gauge has moved a whisker.

However the quality items, like the Mitutoyo range, do switch off/off when you press the button, because they use a completely different method of calculating the distances ...


----------

